# Tang soo do weapons



## Marta (Oct 15, 2015)

Hello could someone tell me what weapong they use at tang soo do? Thanks


----------



## dancingalone (Oct 15, 2015)

It's not uncommon for TSD practitioners to do a few bong (bo) forms.  They are usually solo affairs without a reverse partner set to also study as can be found in kobudo systems.


----------

